# Intrepid boats...



## ryanwhit (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone fished one?  Likes, dislikes, comments??  How do they ride, handle waves, how do they fish??...

262 open is the hull currently in question.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## PaulD (Feb 5, 2010)

They are a step hull, they are fast, efficient and cut well through the waves. They ride good, but wet and they are finished nicely.
Downside: They are a small 26, the deck plan takes up a lot of room with junk and isn't a open fishing serface by any means, they just fish small, don't like the bait wells in them, don't like the console, don't like the deck, don't like the wiring. Basically the hull is fine but the cap just ruins it. Looks good, doens't fish good or hold enough bait, ice, gear for me.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 5, 2010)

PaulD said:


> They are a step hull, they are fast, efficient and cut well through the waves. They ride good, but wet and they are finished nicely.
> Downside: They are a small 26, the deck plan takes up a lot of room with junk and isn't a open fishing serface by any means, they just fish small, don't like the bait wells in them, don't like the console, don't like the deck, don't like the wiring. Basically the hull is fine but the cap just ruins it. Looks good, doens't fish good or hold enough bait, ice, gear for me.



Thanks for the reply.  The deck plan takes up room?  to be clear, this is the hull I'm interested in...  http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale/245891-1991-26-intrepid-w-250-yamahas-25-900-a.html  Not this boat, but I linked to this because it has lots of pics.  I don't see any wasted room at all above deck, and the plan seems quite open to me.  Understand I'm not arguing with you, i'm just trying to see your point.  Like I said, I'm looking for info 'cause I've never fished one.

Thanks again!


----------



## PaulD (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice. That's the older hull, notice its not stepped. They stopped making the 262 a few years ago but that was after they started with the step hull, and added forward seating and a different transom layout. The deck on that boat is more fishable than the latter model. Honestly though I would be very leary of buying a 91 hull that hadn't had the cap poped, rewired and replumbed. An honest opinion is I wouldn't buy that boat wthout knowing that had been done. Especially for the price they want.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.  I didn't think we were talking about the same hull!  

That's not the exact boat I'm interested in, but it is the same model hull.  I just showed that ad because it has a lot of good pics.  I agree with you on that hull...it looks like it's taken some abuse.  And I'm sure that livewell is effective, but it's not much to look at.


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 6, 2010)

Go to the Florida Sportsman Forum, and ask the same question on the South and SouthEast sections. Lots of Intrepids there.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Feb 14, 2010)

Intrepid is a good, solid Deep-Vee hull. They are built well and have a solid reputation, for the most part. The older boats are the better ones from my experience selling and trading them.

The 23 was exceptional.... Most any year model, especially in the 90's. We had one for sale for quite some time and had the opportunity to use the boat while we had it for sale.... Rode as good or better than a Contender 23 Open Classic.


----------

